# Steering noise



## nellyc (Jul 4, 2006)

Hi All 

My FIAT Ducato has been stood up over the winter, I took her for a run today and she has developed a noise when the steering is turned near to full lock.

I have checked her on the drive with the engine running and as I turn the steering to the right you can hear a "clunk" just before it hits full lock, when driving its sounds like spasmodic grinding noise, the noise can not be heard when driving normally just when I turned out of a junction etc, I couldn't feel the noise through the steering wheel.

I have checked the power steering fluid and cant see anything obvious, anyone got any ideas? CV joint or rack are my 1st thoughts.

Thanks

Nelly


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

I would go with the CV joints.....


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

Mrs Adonisito's car did that, I changed the fluid (which appeared watery) and replaced it which cured the problem. Failing that the pump was going to be my next port of call.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Do you get a clicking sound as well, or more of a grunch noise when turning and moving. I would jack up the vehicle and check for play in wheel bearing first. both sides as it is amazing how sound travels. The clicking sound would lead me towards the C/V joint.

cabby


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

Check steering pump belt for slackness as grinding noise could be belt slipping.Knock could be from steering rack maybe faulty pressure relief valve


----------



## nellyc (Jul 4, 2006)

Thanks Guys 

I will check out the belt on the pump, as the noise is there when stationary on the drive and the steering is operated i am not sure it would be a bearing but will check that too. 

I was working on the assumption that if I could hear the noise when the wheels were not rotating then steering related or the CV joint as they are the only things moving but as you say it could be the pressure in the steering system too.

Many thanks again, looks like a trip to my friendly garage.  

Nelly


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

It could be worth checking the suspension top mounting bearing. These have been known to groan when the steering is moved lock to lock especially after being laid up for a while.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

CV joints give a constant clicking sound on full lock as the wheel rotates. The noise is not present if the wheels are not rotating under power. As the OP says the noise is there when stationary on his drive it's clearly not CV joints!!


----------

